# 56 Plate Mondeo - ISOFIX fittings



## Lazy Leo

Hiya, does anyone know if a 56 plate mondeo has ISOFIX fittings / can have them fitted. I've seen differing articles that the fittings are already there, just hidden under the fabric at the back of the seat - we have found that section on the car, but hubby is reluctant to cut the fabric until we know for sure. 

I think you have to buy fittings for the CMax and Fiesta but can't find anything about buying fittings for a mondeo. 

If anyone knows please let me know as I've spent all afternoon chasing my tail with this!


----------



## SianMA

You can;t have ISOFIX points retro-fitted to a car as they are actually made as part of the chassis when the car is beign built - so you would have to ask for them when ordering, although it is possible that your car model has them as standard but they are hidden.

Can you lift up the back seats as if you were flattening the back seats down? If so you will be able to see the ISOFIX somewhere - they should be stuck to/ part of the metal body underneath the seats. If you want me to go and take a picture of my ISOFIX points in my car (a renault megane) to give you an idea of what you're looking for just let me know.


----------



## dizzy duck

Sorry Im not sure about a 56 plate Mondeo but we have a 58 plate Cmax and had to take the car to Ford to have the points exposed and fittings put in, It cost us almost £100 for them to do it, I really wouldn't want to risk doing it ourselves and it took them almost an hour to do. Does your handbook not tell you if they are under there? if not give Ford a call with Reg number and Im sure they should be able to tell you, sorry Im not much help, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## polo_princess

If your really stuck just pop into your local dealer and ask them, they'll happily show you where it is and how it all works :)


----------



## millymolly

Hi
We have a 55 plate mondeo and have just looked for ISOFIX but they are not there. We phoned a local Ford dealer to see if they can be fitted and we was told no and that they only come on new mondeos 

We have found the maxi cosy cabrio car seat fits with the seat belt and the M & P Pro sleep. Quite a few do not fit as seat belts are short!


----------

